# sp-300v Roland - error that says pinch roll right position error



## shirt24 (Jun 6, 2007)

i just acquired this roland and the first thing i did was a clean. then i put some material in the machine...went to start it up and then there is an error that says pinch roll right position error..
i removed the material and moved the rollers and still the same problem...
i need help...
thanks
j


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

shirt24 said:


> i just acquired this roland and the first thing i did was a clean. then i put some material in the machine...went to start it up and then there is an error that says pinch roll right position error..
> i removed the material and moved the rollers and still the same problem...
> i need help...
> thanks
> j


The pinch rollers have to go in a certain spot, on our VP540 there is blue stickers all along the bar that the pinch rollers slide on that marks the location of each roller, the first one closest to the control panel (right side of machine) has 3 spaced right together these are the most critical you only need one there and then how ever many you need to cover the width of your material, all others should be removed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## shirt24 (Jun 6, 2007)

i have moved the pinch rollers to the correct postition and still i get the error...
i guess i need to call roland for more help..
thanks


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

shirt24 said:


> i have moved the pinch rollers to the correct postition and still i get the error...
> i guess i need to call roland for more help..
> thanks


Yep...that would be your best bet...they are nice people.


----------



## lmitch (Mar 12, 2010)

Will I be able to cut tshirts with Roland gx 300


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

lmitch said:


> Will I be able to cut tshirts with Roland gx 300


Huh? the Roland GX300 is a vinyl cutter/plotter it doesn't cut t-shirts.


----------



## lmitch (Mar 12, 2010)

I want to print out 8/12x11 & contour cut. Will the gx 300 accept sheets that small


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

lmitch said:


> I want to print out 8/12x11 & contour cut. Will the gx 300 accept sheets that small


According to this site....it will accept material from 2" to 36" so yes it should work fine.

Roland GX-300 CAMM-1 GX PRO Vinyl Cutter/Plotter from Beacon Graphics

Hope this helps.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

Did you ever get it fixed. If so what was it. 

I just bought a SP 540v. And I am getting that same error. But it keeps saying left, then right.

I pray this is a simple & cheap fix.


----------



## K Chez (Jun 11, 2008)

The problem is the data cable, most likely, it needs to be replaced. Is it saying left roller bad position then right roller and eventually, if it gets past that, it shows the media size of 0.0 after it initializes? Any of those is a condition of a bad data cable.


----------



## daud1200 (Jun 12, 2014)

I just received a new linear encoder strip. Its about a inch to long.

Whats the best way to cut and reposition the hole? And what side should I cut? 

Thank you. I need this fixed quick. Gotta make my money back ASAP.


----------

